# Body looks weird after spay - is this normal?



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

This post is the opposite of my last post about Macy's round belly....

Muffins got spayed on Monday and is healing pretty well. She was always skinny and lanky and you could see her hips jut out a bit no matter how much I feed her. Now, after her surgery, she has this very noticeable indentation in front of her hips like she is sucking her stomach in. I mean, she didn't eat the day of the surgery, but still, why would she look like this? I'll have to take a picture of her tonight and I'll post it tomorrow. Is this normal???


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

This must be typical because I posted about this exact same thing after Addison got spayed in January. After about a week she was good as new...and she's gained 3 lbs since january! 8O She was considered extremely petite beforehand, weighing in at 5.4lbs at about 8 months old....not any more!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

All three girls had this happen, too. Don't know why, but they recovered just fine 8)


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I would imagine the body is probably over-protecting other organs in the abdomen by tucking them up, after the invasion of hands and the removal of a body organ. Cats do tend to have tense abdomens after speying, so I think its just a natural involuntary reaction.


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Okay. Great. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't out of the ordinary. Thanks!


----------

